# First flathead in my boat



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

This fish was caught at mosquito using a live bluegill. First time targeting these fish and was rewarded with this beauty which weighed 22.9 pounds with a length of 35". Although it was my cousin who landed it I am hoping the next one will be on my line and not the person with me

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!

Flathead in lakes are difficult to locate. They have many forage options
and change depending on which makes the easiest meal.

Because they remain inactive unless breeding or feeding it takes
years to find productive spots that you can have confidence fishing.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome job and congrats !! That's an awesome fish. I've logged over 70 hrs this year and only have had 1 run. Be proud of that fish !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice fish!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the fifth flathead pulled off this spot in mosquito, although the first four were all under five pounds and caught while jigging for walleye. I am definitely proud of this fish and will be back soon to find his older sister 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am proud of my fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

